# 4310 Drive Problem



## bdgallaway (May 9, 2011)

I have a JD 4310 Hydro. I was driving on the road in C range with speed contol on and all the sudden, the tractor just died. It acted like a safety kill switch had activated and cut the engine. (Tractor would not start or turn over. No codes.) I pulled the tractor into a neighbors yard and had the dealer come out to check it out. They replaced a fuse and said everything was okay. I started the tractor and got almost home, and the same thing happened again. Well almost the same thing. This time the tractor engine stayed running, but stopped quick and there was nothing from the hydro drive, either forward or reverse. The thing stopped almost like I hit the brakes. (Again, no codes.)The dealer came and picked it up (a week ago). They checked it out and got it moving again and said they didn't find anything wrong. Right now I'm thinking I should be getting more out of my $400 bill. I'm worried the same thing is going to happen again in another two days. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! What did they cite as the issue with the second fix?


----------



## bdgallaway (May 9, 2011)

I'm not sure (yet) what they sited as the second fix. They indicated they had changed a fuse, but that may have been from the first time. They checked connections and made sure all readings were what they should be... and they were. They could not repeat the problem in the shop, so after a long discussion with them, we agreed I would try and identify anything unique if it happened again. (I had already pointed out it happened in high range, with the speed/cruise control on, and after completing a right hand turn. The tractor died like I jumped off.) So... they loaded up the tractor and delivered to my house... and it happended to them... they couldn't get it off the truck. They took it back to the shop. I asked them about something a simple as the seat safety switch, but they said hay have already checked that. I'll post more when I know more.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a 4310 also that had a very similar problem, it turned out to be a bad connection in the seat switch harness. It wasn't the connection right at the seat but there is a intermediate plug further back.

Pat


----------

